# What color please!



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I know its black and white (kinda), LOL
But is this considered Grizzle?


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes, and as it ages, it will likely get "smearier" in its look as well. It looks to be either a dark check classic grizzle or perhaps a classic grizzle with tiger grizzle.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

bluecheck said:


> Yes, and as it ages, it will likely get "smearier" in its look as well. It looks to be either a dark check classic grizzle or perhaps a classic grizzle with tiger grizzle.


Thank you,
I've never heard of tiger grizzle. How is that distinguished?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Tiger grizzle usually starts out as a colored bird, and moults out to be more white each time. The feathers are usually solid in color as well, not your typical salt 'n' pepper grizzle kind of feathers.

Results in what you'd normally think of when someone mentions 'mottle'.


----------

